# Middlesbrough Railway Station, August 1942 Bomb damage



## jonney (Jul 7, 2011)

Just found this article on the bomb damage done to Middlesbrough railway station in August 1942. I found it very interesting and it has some cracking photos especially ones of the chemical works at Billingham. Thought I would share it with you's hope you find it of some interest

http://rememberwhen.gazettelive.co.uk/2010/04/middlesbrough-railway-station.html

Cheers 
Jon


----------



## maximus (Jul 8, 2011)

I think half of Middlesbrough should be bombed again and do us all a favour and get rid of the more sinister parts of the town ie: southbank,grangetown and park end.....bloody s**t holes!!!


----------



## jonney (Jul 8, 2011)

maximus said:


> I think half of Middlesbrough should be bombed again and do us all a favour and get rid of the more sinister parts of the town ie: southbank,grangetown and park end.....bloody s**t holes!!!



got to agree with you there, the burglar's dogs go round in packs for safety down there lol


----------



## maximus (Jul 8, 2011)

jonney said:


> got to agree with you there, the burglar's dogs go round in packs for safety down there lol



 soooo true!!!


----------



## Landsker (Jul 10, 2011)

thanks for sharing, enjoyed reading that.


----------

